# Neofinetia falcata Yubae



## The Mutant (Oct 15, 2013)

I've just purchased a little keiki of this beautiful Neofinetia! I've read (here among other places) that this cultivar/clone(?) is an unregistered hybrid, probably with Ascocentrum in its heritage. Personally, I don't care, since this is the first Neo to ever catch my interest, just as the seller's did when he posted pictures of the flowers. The mother plant has gorgeous peach orange and purplish flowers, and I really hope I'll be able to keep my baby alive and growing.

I just wanted to share my joy with you guys!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2013)

Good for you. I'll be waiting for photos of flowers.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 16, 2013)

You'll wait for at least 2 years then. I could never afford a BS one. :rollhappy:


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 16, 2013)

Yubae is considered a cross of the yellow with pink varieties of Neofinetia. Since the yellow is largely regarded as a hybrid (likely with ascocentrum), Yubae is then considered a hybrid as well.

Cheers,
Pete
www.fukiransoa.com


----------



## abax (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck, Theresa. I've never been able to bloom a Neo. for the life of me!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 17, 2013)

Interesting....I ignore my Neo's for the most part, yet 4 of my 5 bloomed this year. Maybe you should just neglect them.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 18, 2013)

neo-guy said:


> Yubae is considered a cross of the yellow with pink varieties of Neofinetia. Since the yellow is largely regarded as a hybrid (likely with ascocentrum), Yubae is then considered a hybrid as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete
> www.fukiransoa.com


Yes, that was what I had gathered when reading about this particular neo. Thank you for clarifying it.



abax said:


> Good luck, Theresa. I've never been able to bloom a Neo. for the life of me!


Thank you! First thing I need to do, is to make it survive and get some roots. I only has one for now, but the plant itself looks healthy.


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2013)

Eric M., I did the smart thing and sent non-bloomers to Dot. I just don't
have bright, intermediate temps. in my gh. I can grow 'em just fine, but
winter conditions aren't right for blooming.


----------

